# That time of the year is coming fast!



## gavroche (1 Oct 2019)

And by that , I mean winter is on its way and the weather is deteriorating so are your cycling outings slowing down? Mine are, I don't go out cycling as much now and pick my days more carefully due to bad weather and less daylight hours as I won't cycle in the dark. 
In a few weeks time, I guess I will be lucky to cycle once a week or even once a month.
Oh well, that's life. Let's enjoy what winter will bring and maybe do some static cycling in front of a video.


----------



## Smudge (1 Oct 2019)

I only rarely cycle in the dark and dont cycle in the rain, wind or ice. But i'm more likely to ride in the cold than i am in the heat of summer.
So it probably evens out to the same all year round.


----------



## sleuthey (1 Oct 2019)

Just changes in clothing at my end. No change in frequency or distance. If I get caught in the rain I just think to my self that the Royal Marines have it far worse.


----------



## fossyant (1 Oct 2019)

Still been using Zwift a fair amount - that's mainly due to work/back/filthy wet trails.


----------



## fossyant (1 Oct 2019)

Get a few windy days, the trails will dry up and it's good for night rides. Nothing like riding off road at night !!!


----------



## dave r (1 Oct 2019)

The winter gear will be dug out, the summer bike will be put away and the fixed, my winter bike, will be got out, then I will just keep on riding.


----------



## Slick (1 Oct 2019)

Nothing slowed yet but this is the first winter I'm planning on boxing a bit clever. Not for me, as I genuinely enjoy the challenge winter brings but I'm not losing another chain set to salt like I did last year.


----------



## BurningLegs (1 Oct 2019)

fossyant said:


> Get a few windy days, the trails will dry up and it's good for night rides. Nothing like riding off road at night !!!


I don’t have a MTB at the moment but have had a few close calls with deer on night rides. They’re very unpredictable when they’re scared!


----------



## cyberknight (1 Oct 2019)

got the cree solarstrom light on now , pitch black for my commute in now and given the forecast of a frost for the morning the autumn gear has been laid out ready.
Last 2 sunday rides were cancelled i ride in most weather for the commute but i dont do cold and soaked for fun .


----------



## Skanker (1 Oct 2019)

I don’t change amount of riding, just change bike and get my waterproofs on. Been splashing through all the puddles on the way home and it’s always dark when I ride home from work.
Hoping for some snow this year so I can build another 2 wheel drive ebike and go out playing silly bugger on it!


----------



## Drago (1 Oct 2019)

I prefer the cold weather, and like the dark because it tends to keep the workies indoors. Best time of year for riding.


----------



## ianrauk (1 Oct 2019)

Down here in the balmy south east, winter riding can be some of the best years riding.


----------



## Shearwater Missile (1 Oct 2019)

The only conditions I won`t ride in are icy and extreme gusty winds. I don`t cycle in the dark either as I have no need to. If it is cold I just layer up more or really cold just shorten the ride before my feet go numb. As has been said countless times before, there is no such thing as bad weather, just inappropriate clothing.


----------



## lane (1 Oct 2019)

Looking at my statistics for the past few years it's really marked that the majority of my cycling is between May and September. That's crap it really means I am missing out 7 months of the year. I think I need to set a target for KMs ridden Nov to March or even Oct to April.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (1 Oct 2019)

I avoid ice but otherwise out as normal.


----------



## I like Skol (1 Oct 2019)

Business as usual here. Ride all year in snow, rain, salt etc. Not sure how it is supposed to cost me a drivetrain, never has and I am not particularly good at cleaning or obsessive chain maintenance.


----------



## Vantage (2 Oct 2019)

Two things I've noticed over the years in autumn/winter is fewer strava chasing nobbers/summer bunnies on bikes which imo is good and more nobbers in cars being increasingly impatient/less caring which is bad. 
Other than heavy rain, (no wipers on my glasses) severe wind (I'm a wuss) or snow/ice (no snow/ice tyres atm) I'll ride.


----------



## PaulSB (2 Oct 2019)

Winter bike. Winter clothing. I won't ride with the threat of ice. If it's raining when I'm due to start I don't go.

Otherwise it's business as usual. Winter riding is the best possible training for the spring.


----------



## Andy in Germany (2 Oct 2019)

Bikes are our main form of transport so mileage reduces but I'm usually riding daily.

I have mudguards and a hub Dynamo on all my bikes and the lights are permanently on anyway.

The really cold time when I need my ice spikes usually reduces my cycling a bit because they're heavy and awkward, but that's about the worst of it.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Oct 2019)

I am a fair weather cyclist. Dont like the rain, the frost or the cold so I will pick when I go for a bimble very carefully.


----------



## C R (2 Oct 2019)

I don't reduce my riding by much, only strong winds put me off riding.


----------



## pbkclements (2 Oct 2019)

Bit more on daily commute as I seek to get off busy Unlit A road. Think I will stop on icy days, route a bit hilly & brompton not ideal for this.


----------



## I like Skol (2 Oct 2019)

Ooh! Chilly fingers this morning. Need to dig out the thick gloves.


----------



## Blue Hills (2 Oct 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Winter bike. Winter clothing. I won't ride with the threat of ice. If it's raining when I'm due to start I don't go.
> 
> Otherwise it's business as usual. Winter riding is the best possible training for the spring.


Same here, though not into training. If a chance of ice, won't ride, rain not a great problem (finished a wonderful ride in rain yesterday that overcame a train delayed by flooding, a road closed due to flooding and half a road washed away) but don't like setting out in the rain.

edit - don't mind the dark - I like night riding and did a through the night ride the other week which saw me turn up at a place at 7am. My love of night travel goes back to my childhood. It's great to be about when others aren't.


----------



## steveindenmark (2 Oct 2019)

There are still some great cycling days ahead. I will be trying to get at least 150km a week in all through winter.


----------



## Johnno260 (2 Oct 2019)

I actually did more miles in the winter than in the spring, I tend to do longer, but slower rides as the conditions aren't really suitable for pushing it speed wise.

Only things I don't mess with are strong winds, ice and thick fog, fog I hate even if I'm in the car as I see too many not driving to the conditions.


----------



## Domus (2 Oct 2019)

Lovely sunny morning for a visit to mum’s. 
A bit chilly around the knees so could be last ride in shorts. Full gloves as well next ride methinks.


----------



## Slick (2 Oct 2019)

Shorts and fingerless gloves were a mistake this morning.


----------



## Leaway2 (2 Oct 2019)

I like Skol said:


> Ooh! Chilly fingers this morning. Need to dig out the thick gloves.


Ill say, good lord that took me by surprise. That HURT!


----------



## palinurus (2 Oct 2019)

I'll be riding about the same. Although it is clearly inhumane, I am expected to work during the winter.


----------



## DSK (2 Oct 2019)

I don't ride in the rain, love my bike too much but I do think about getting a winter shonker to ride around for exercise as I'd still ride early mornings and get a the miles in before breakfast.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (2 Oct 2019)

I do more miles commuting (100 a week) than the rest put together.

I'm now totally sorted for absolutely anything on the ride:
- Bike with mudguards
- Top quality light set, plus backups, plus helmet lights just to be sure
- New waterproof for this year - best I've ever had
- Ice spiker tyres for the MTB so I can switch to that and continue regardless of conditions
- Overshoes large enough for my size 50 SPD shoes
- Liner, crab claw and then electrically heated liner gloves as temperatures drop to overcome Reynauds

In the depths of winter, I do almost no miles except the commute, but I didn't miss a single day for weather last winter.


----------



## DCBassman (2 Oct 2019)

Strictly fair weather rider, unless a really neccessary utility ride comes up. Happy to ride in the cold if it's sunny enough.


----------



## BurningLegs (2 Oct 2019)

I rode for about three hours this morning in shorts, full gloves, short sleeved jersey and soft shell jacket. 

Was a bit chilly on the way out and a bit warm on the way back so I suppose that’s as much as I could hope for!!


----------



## Racing roadkill (2 Oct 2019)

I usually don’t let any weather stop me, unless it’s completely ridiculous ( dark and foggy, with risk of ice / snowing ) but there are very few times in the year, in my neck of the woods, where that combination occurs. I’m having a slightly easier year ( relatively speaking ) this year, and I’ll probably only manage 18000 miles in total, this year ( 20-22000 miles has been the norm for the past 10 years or so ). There really is no such thing as the ‘wrong weather’ ( barring the really risky examples I mentioned above ) just the wrong kit. The good old ‘#5 rule’ is very true.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Oct 2019)

I ride purely for pleasure and excercise so dont do bad weather. Over winter I choose dry bright days for a 10/20/30 miler so maybe twice a month. I top up with the excercise bike.
I can get togged up but my eyes water so much it takes the pleasure out of it.


----------



## Drago (2 Oct 2019)

If I only rode in decent weather I'd hardly ever ride.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (2 Oct 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I ride purely for pleasure and excercise so dont do bad weather. Over winter I choose dry bright days for a 10/20/30 miler so maybe twice a month. I top up with the excercise bike.
> I can get togged up but my eyes water so much it takes the pleasure out of it.



Cycling goggles should solve that?


----------



## Dave7 (2 Oct 2019)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Cycling goggles should solve that?


I wear wrap around.
My tear ducts are blocked. Optician and doctor both say the only cure is an op' to 'drill' down from eyes to nose. Both say its not nice and I should only consider it if critical.


----------



## Kajjal (2 Oct 2019)

Getting to the time of year I pack the mankini away and put my winter outfit on


----------



## Slick (2 Oct 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I wear wrap around.
> My tear ducts are blocked. Optician and doctor both say the only cure is an op' to 'drill' down from eyes to nose. Both say its not nice and I should only consider it if critical.


Sounds horrible.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (2 Oct 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I wear wrap around.
> My tear ducts are blocked. Optician and doctor both say the only cure is an op' to 'drill' down from eyes to nose. Both say its not nice and I should only consider it if critical.



Yikes. Consider my inept suggestion withdrawn.


----------



## Zipp2001 (3 Oct 2019)

I'm looking forward to some snow and ice, and I'll have studded tires on both my Fat and 29+ bikes. The trails where I live get groomed once there is enough snow on the ground for the snowmobiles.


----------



## Turdus philomelos (3 Oct 2019)

gavroche said:


> as I won't cycle in the dark.


I feel much safer commuting during Scottish, dark winter, mornings. With the lights I use plus reflective gear I know I am so much more visible compared to a bright sunny day.


----------



## vickster (3 Oct 2019)

DSK said:


> I don't ride in the rain, love my bike too much but I do think about getting a winter shonker to ride around for exercise as I'd still ride early mornings and get a the miles in before breakfast.


Is it carbon and you’re concerned it’ll melt?  A metal bike won’t


----------



## Blue Hills (3 Oct 2019)

Turdus philomelos said:


> I feel much safer commuting during Scottish, dark winter, mornings. With the lights I use plus reflective gear I know I am so much more visible compared to a bright sunny day.


Must admit I have sometimes thought this, bikes in daylight maybe filtered out of drivers' conscious vision. Riding at night I quite often get the feeling that drivers approaching me slow down, either because they are generally nice or because they are trying to make sense out of what they are seeing, the lights, my position on the road. There is of course the worry of drunks awheel, but far less common than they used to be I think.


----------



## CXRAndy (3 Oct 2019)

Very dangerous part of the year, low sun blinding drivers ontop of their blinkered driving. I don't go outside from Sept to April and turbo train indoors usually. I treat myself to a week in Tenerife when I've got my base fitness back.

This year has seen a few friends fall over winter months with very serious injuries. Fractured pelvis, bolts everywhere, collar bone, plated, snapped femur just below the hip joint, bolts and finally another who fell twice fractured wrist.


----------



## Blue Hills (3 Oct 2019)

September to april stuck inside sounds miserable - half a life.
Are all these falls you describe on ice?


----------



## Leaway2 (3 Oct 2019)

CXRAndy said:


> Very dangerous part of the year, low sun blinding drivers ontop of their blinkered driving. I don't go outside from Sept to April and turbo train indoors usually. I treat myself to a week in Tenerife when I've got my base fitness back.
> 
> This year has seen a few friends fall over winter months with very serious injuries. Fractured pelvis, bolts everywhere, collar bone, plated, snapped femur just below the hip joint, bolts and finally another who fell twice fractured wrist.


Are you sure you are not in an episode of casualty?


----------



## Crackle (3 Oct 2019)

My road cycling tails off this time of year for several reasons. I don't enjoy riding in the cold as much and after a summer of cycling I'm always about ready to do something else anyway.

Yesterday was the first really cold day of autumn and i found myself less inclined to push on on the bike. I'll probably do more indoor stuff this winter, strength training, elliptical, turbo and outside some walking and mtn biking with a weekly road ride.


----------



## dave r (3 Oct 2019)

Blue Hills said:


> September to april stuck inside sounds miserable - half a life.
> Are all these falls you describe on ice?



It does don't it. I'm out as usual this morning, just wrapped up a bit more, baselayer, winter jacket, overshoes and gloves.


----------



## Blue Hills (3 Oct 2019)

Leaway2 said:


> Are you sure you are not in an episode of casualty?


yep, andy sounds like a very dangerous person to know - still wondering what has caused all this mayhem - if ice, just stay in when there is a signifciant risk of it/make sure you are going to be comfortably back before it falls or have a train bail plan. Ice is the only thing to worry about in winter.

Andy - be careful in the summer - sunstroke - death by dehydration - carefree drivers in beach buggies.


----------



## HLaB (3 Oct 2019)

I might have to do things different this year so I've invested in smart turbo and rollers but in years gone by unless it's been icy, it has been business as normal.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (3 Oct 2019)

I know a bloke stayed inside on turbo and it fell over with them into the fire. Be careful in there.


----------



## rogerzilla (3 Oct 2019)

Legs turn to mush in a few weeks' time, regardless of mileage. It's caused by day length and wintering in the southern hemisphere is the only guaranteed way to avoid it.


----------



## confusedcyclist (3 Oct 2019)

Unless I'm just too tired (with 10 hour work days plus 2 hours commuting) I'll be avoiding heavy winds, and snow days, otherwise I'll be cycling as usual.

I'm getting an ebike in Dec/Jan, so it will be interesting how that changes my psychology toward wet poor weather cycling.


----------



## Domus (3 Oct 2019)

In light of the impending doom and gloom of a damp and miserable British winter, I have this morning booked another cycling holiday in Sunny Mallorca.  The downside is that I will have to wait until May.


----------



## CXRAndy (3 Oct 2019)

Blue Hills said:


> September to april stuck inside sounds miserable - half a life.
> Are all these falls you describe on ice?



One friend, slipped on ice, broken wrist in February, later in November crashed again multiple hip fractures.

Club chair slipped on diesel broken femur, another mate slipped on leaves, collarbone done.

I really enjoy indoor turbo training. I get up early, breakfast and multi hour endurance ride. I can accurately track my workouts and see cardiovascular conditioning improvement over 8 week training blocks. I use Trainer road and Zwift to keep me entertained.

Each to their own preferences, I prefer to keep warm, dry and enjoy the quickness of jumping on the turbo. Its permanent setup with high end turbo, rocker board to allow side to side motion. I have a Wahoo climb allowing me to place bike in incline position to simulate riding up a gradient.


----------



## Blue Hills (3 Oct 2019)

Cripes.
Does tHs club have a name?
Diesel and equivalent of leaves could happened any time of year.
Not sure what caused the second off for that particular unfortunate.
Be careful out there or in there.
I think I'd check out the bolts on your indoor thingy.


----------



## Blue Hills (3 Oct 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> I know a bloke stayed inside on turbo and it fell over with them into the fire. Be careful in there.


Ah, see you anticipated my reply.
Anyone care to start a thread on turbo mishaps?


----------



## CXRAndy (3 Oct 2019)

In my eagerness to try out my full rocker board, It slid off part way through an event, fortunately towards a wall


----------



## Rusty Nails (3 Oct 2019)

Went for a ride yesterday morning. First time for gloves. I try to leave it as long as possible but Reynaud's means that any chill and I have to wear them.


----------



## Zipp2001 (3 Oct 2019)

My arm and leg warmers have been out since the beginning of September. It's just a matter of time before the ice and snow show up and a new kind of fun arrives. We average 64.1 inches or 162.8 centimeters of snow a year, and it's just a whole different world out in the woods in winter.

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9jMM13G2aZ8


----------



## Leodis (4 Oct 2019)

Trying to get back into riding and get the weight down but with work and other issues struggling. I have just set up Zwift with Trainerroad as I find Zwift alone quite boring but hope to be back commuting come end of Feb.


----------



## steveindenmark (4 Oct 2019)

I was out for a 55km ride yesterday afternoon and up for a 20km ride to work this morning,

It is definately Autumn out there. I think my maximum rides for the rest of the year will be around the 50km mark. Its getting too cold to go much further and continue to enjoy it.


----------



## Blue Hills (4 Oct 2019)

steveindenmark said:


> Is getting too cold to go much further and continue to enjoy it.


How cold is too cold? My core is fine as long as I keep moving. Fingers and toes main problem.


----------



## C R (4 Oct 2019)

Out with tights, long sleeves and full finger gloves for the first time this autumn.


----------



## dave r (4 Oct 2019)

steveindenmark said:


> I was out for a 55km ride yesterday afternoon and up for a 20km ride to work this morning,
> 
> It is definately Autumn out there. I think my maximum rides for the rest of the year will be around the 50km mark. Its getting too cold to go much further and continue to enjoy it.



Whats that in english? I did 54 miles yesterday and I'll be looking to 50-60 miles most rides through the winter.


----------



## dave r (4 Oct 2019)

Blue Hills said:


> How cold is too cold? My core is fine as long as I keep moving. Fingers and toes main problem.



Its getting close to too cold when the water in you're bottle has frozen solid by the time you get to you're cafe stop.


----------



## GilesM (4 Oct 2019)

First ride of the autumn with gloves, hat and lights last night, loved it.


----------



## vickster (4 Oct 2019)

dave r said:


> Whats that in english? I did 54 miles yesterday and I'll be looking to 50-60 miles most rides through the winter.


55km is about 34 miles


----------



## dave r (4 Oct 2019)

vickster said:


> 55km is about 34 miles



Thank you


----------



## vickster (4 Oct 2019)

dave r said:


> Thank you


Plenty of online conversion sites


----------



## dave r (4 Oct 2019)

vickster said:


> Plenty of online conversion sites



I know, I've got an app on my phone, which is upstairs at the mo.


----------



## vickster (4 Oct 2019)

dave r said:


> I know, I've got an app on my phone, which is upstairs at the mo.


You must be online on some device however...you can just Google of course...e.g. What is 55km in miles


----------



## steveindenmark (4 Oct 2019)

dave r said:


> Its getting close to too cold when the water in you're bottle has frozen solid by the time you get to you're cafe stop.


My commute to work is 18km and in a few weeks my water bottle would be rock solid before I got to work if if I didnt hide it in a pocket.
55km is just over 30 miles. Further is well possible but for me it becomes more of a chore than enjoyment.


----------



## steveindenmark (4 Oct 2019)

Blue Hills said:


> How cold is too cold? My core is fine as long as I keep moving. Fingers and toes main problem.


I will commute down to -10 providing the ground is dry. If its icy I miss the commute. I live way out in the Danish countryside and ride to work at 4.30am. If I went down and injured myself at that temperature it could be dangerous.


----------



## gavroche (4 Oct 2019)

Went to see my son in full winter gear yesterday, 7degrees , and had to come back in the rain. Still don't like riding in wet conditions but got caught in it. The other down side of it is that the bike is now filthy and will need cleaning today.


----------



## I like Skol (4 Oct 2019)

gavroche said:


> down side of it is that the bike is now filthy and will need cleaning today.


Or not.


----------



## ianrauk (4 Oct 2019)

It was like a spring day today. Sunny and very mild. Still in short sleeves and shorts for the ride to work.


----------



## Blue Hills (4 Oct 2019)

steveindenmark said:


> I will commute down to -10 providing the ground is dry. If its icy I miss the commute. I live way out in the Danish countryside and ride to work at 4.30am. If I went down and injured myself at that temperature it could be dangerous.


Impressed - I don't go out if it's anything below zero - not because of cold fear but I don't trust myself to be able to judge the chances of ice at various moisture levels - I've seen ice in exposed spots in the Kent countryside just outside London when it had been above freezing for some hours. Londoners lucky as in so many other things - very little ice threat in London all year round.


----------



## Blue Hills (4 Oct 2019)

dave r said:


> Thank you


km to miles - divide by 8, times by 5 - roughly.


----------



## BurningLegs (4 Oct 2019)

CXRAndy said:


> In my eagerness to try out my full rocker board, It slid off part way through an event, fortunately towards a wall


Which rocker do you have?


----------



## gavroche (4 Oct 2019)

Bike cleaned and in hibernation till the spring now, that's my Specialized Roubaix Elite, the Cube is also hibernating so my Specialized Allez will be my winter bike, being the cheapest of all three.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (4 Oct 2019)

I avoid ice and I check the rain radar to find the dry gaps. I don't mind a bit of rain tho' and occasionally actually go out in it from the start. My distances reduce but still OK for a 50 miler.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (4 Oct 2019)

gavroche said:


> Went to see my son in full winter gear yesterday, 7degrees , and had to come back in the rain. Still don't like riding in wet conditions but got caught in it. The other down side of it is that the bike is now filthy and will need cleaning today.



Mudguards for the win


----------



## Ming the Merciless (4 Oct 2019)

Blue Hills said:


> km to miles - divide by 8, times by 5 - roughly.



10 miles is 16km, 10km is 6 miles. Simply divide whatever units you have by ten then multiply by the corresponding number. Makes the conversion really quick and simple maths.


----------



## gavroche (4 Oct 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> Mudguards for the win


That would be the obvious thing to do but I won't for the following reasons:
- It would spoil the look of the bike.
- I only ride in dry weather if I can help it.
- I couldn't be bothered putting them on and taking them off in spring.


----------



## johnblack (4 Oct 2019)

29er out for most of the winter, if I'm going to get cold and wet might as well have some fun doing it and get off road.


----------



## vickster (4 Oct 2019)

gavroche said:


> That would be the obvious thing to do but I won't for the following reasons:
> - It would spoil the look of the bike.


So you prefer the oh so classy shoot stripe up your arse and back if you do have to ride in the rain


----------



## Blue Hills (4 Oct 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> 10 miles is 16km, 10km is 6 miles. Simply divide whatever units you have by ten then multiply by the corresponding number. Makes the conversion really quick and simple maths.


sorry - maths never my strong point but don't understand.
What's the "corresponding number"?
ie 16km - divide by 10 = 1.6km.
Then multiply by what "corresponding number"?


----------



## rivers (4 Oct 2019)

gavroche said:


> That would be the obvious thing to do but I won't for the following reasons:
> - It would spoil the look of the bike.
> - I only ride in dry weather if I can help it.
> - I couldn't be bothered putting them on and taking them off in spring.



Just get some clip on mudguards. they take about 2 minutes to fit. I use them for my winter bike, which is also my gravel/off road bike. In the summer, they are mostly off the bike, unless it rains. Then I just fit them as I prep my bike for work in the morning.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (4 Oct 2019)

Blue Hills said:


> sorry - maths never my strong point but don't understand.
> What's the "corresponding number"?
> ie 16km - divide by 10 = 1.6km.
> Then multiply by what "corresponding number"?



6


----------



## Blue Hills (4 Oct 2019)

vickster said:


> So you prefer the oh so classy shoot stripe up your arse and back if you do have to ride in the rain


rather reminds me of the nit in camberwell who very close passed me without warning a few weeks ago. Almost threw me under a bus. A bell, he told me, wouldn't suit the bike.


----------



## Blue Hills (4 Oct 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> 6


er
which, miraculously, gives you the number you first thought of (and divided by ten) - 16.
rather than the correct answer in miles of 10.
Am I going mad?

edit - you have changed the 10 you said upthread to 6 which would give you 9.6.
But where did you pull the 6 from?
How is it a corrresponding number?
Corresponding to what?
Am I really going mad?


----------



## vickster (4 Oct 2019)

Blue Hills said:


> rather reminds me of the nit in camberwell who very close passed me without warning a few weeks ago. Almost threw me under a bus. A bell, he told me, wouldn't suit the bike.


He could've shouted presumably?
Was it raining and did you this also get covered by crap spraying up from his mudguardless bike (the stuff that didn't attach to his own backside obviously)


----------



## Ming the Merciless (4 Oct 2019)

Blue Hills said:


> er
> which, miraculously, gives you the number you first thought of (and divided by ten) - 16.
> rather than the correct answer in miles of 10.
> Am I going mad?



No 1.6 X 6 = 9.6, so it comes out at 9.6 miles


----------



## Blue Hills (4 Oct 2019)

vickster said:


> He could've shouted presumably?
> Was it raining and did you this also get covered by crap spraying up from his mudguardless bike (the stuff that didn't attach to his own backside obviously)


No, he said nothing - the bizarre think is that - so crazy was his behaviour - I initially apologised, thinking that I had pulled out in front of him - I hadn't, I had just - good practice - looked over my shoulder and found him there, narrowly avoiding a serious potentially fatal fall.


----------



## gavroche (4 Oct 2019)

vickster said:


> So you prefer the oh so classy shoot stripe up your arse and back if you do have to ride in the rain


Because I very very rarely get caught in the rain, I am prepared to take the chance on that.


----------



## Blue Hills (4 Oct 2019)

gavroche said:


> Because I very very rarely get caught in the rain,.



In north wales?


----------



## Johnno260 (4 Oct 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I wear wrap around.
> My tear ducts are blocked. Optician and doctor both say the only cure is an op' to 'drill' down from eyes to nose. Both say its not nice and I should only consider it if critical.



ERRR ouch


----------



## gavroche (4 Oct 2019)

Blue Hills said:


> In north wales?


North Wales is well known for its dry weather!  It only rains when the clouds are blowing the wrong way.


----------



## HLaB (4 Oct 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> I know a bloke stayed inside on turbo and it fell over with them into the fire. Be careful in there.


Was he wearing a helmet?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (4 Oct 2019)

HLaB said:


> Was he wearing a helmet?



That'd be a positive hazard, polystyrene in a fire. Very dangerous to wear a helmet near a fire.


----------



## RoadRider400 (6 Oct 2019)

The only time I really get for recreational cycling is early weekend mornings so thats probably it for me until next spring. I dont really enjoy it when its cold/wet/windy or dark. Still commute although thats on the hybrid rather than the roadie. I will probably extend a few commutes home to keep up the fitness but thats about all.


----------



## CXRAndy (6 Oct 2019)

BurningLegs said:


> Which rocker do you have?



I made my own. This is my second rocker, first one was half rocker, just for turbo. Now have full length version


----------



## BurningLegs (6 Oct 2019)

CXRAndy said:


> I made my own. This is my second rocker, first one was half rocker, just for turbo. Now have full length version
> View attachment 487995


Looks very professional!

I went and found a couple of threads about rockers before you posted this and saw your posts about v1 and v2


----------



## CXRAndy (6 Oct 2019)

There are a few manufacturers out there doing them. SBR Pro from USA(import charges may apply)

Or the UK. https://turborocks.co/

If handy then make one yourself. I could give you links to the parts I used


----------



## pjd57 (8 Oct 2019)

I still go out.
Not as far and usually even slower than normal


----------



## MarkF (8 Oct 2019)

I am slowing down.............I give up for the worst of winter, but also because of the horrendous driving in BD9 which gets worse in the dark, I've had near misses for 6 nights in a row leaving work at the hospital at 8pm. Last night a car pulled out right in front of me, I expected it to do so and was ready to brake, I didn't expect what the driver did next though, as the car pulled away I released my brakes, only for the driver to slam the car's on enough for it to skid, a car parking space had been spotted near side......

I slammed the car mirror and it's been years since I have done that, the woman was shocked, frightened even, she was totally oblivious and I regreted it. But that's it, no more inner winter Bradford cycling ever again, it's dicing with death every day.


----------



## keithmac (9 Oct 2019)

I commute to work on the bike so out in all weather, good set of waterproofs and warm gloves are top of the list in winter!.


----------

